# First Snow for Mateo!



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

It finally snowed here in New York-- yea! Since Mateo was born in May, this was his first experience with the cold stuff. He spent his time on the way to the park alternating between a wriggle happy dance.. and doing an impression of a snow plow, shoveling his nose deep in the snow...

These were from Central Park, where it was a virtual dog party...

The Newfoundland is his friend, Nero, who by the way, was in heaven with this weather...


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I LOVE IT! Great pics, thanks for sharing...they are having so much fun together. Handsome fellas!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

So handsome! I <3 Mateo! Can I play with him next time I'm in NYC? :biggrin:


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> So handsome! I <3 Mateo! Can I play with him next time I'm in NYC? :biggrin:


Yes! Of course, you must be warned--- he is a KISSER. :tongue:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Yes! Of course, you must be warned--- he is a KISSER. :tongue:


Oh, You mean something like this?









(Caption: reasons why people don't come over to my place for dinner...  )

I love kisses.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Those are great pictures! I love the picture of Mateo and the Newfie playing! So cute! I can tell he is having a ball. Thanks for sharing! :tongue:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

He is so handsome!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> Oh, You mean something like this?
> 
> View attachment 6123
> 
> ...


Yup. Pretty much. :biggrin1: Except now he's about 96 pounds... and he can bowl over my neighbor who lifts weights (sending him into a spasm of giggles, btw)... in an attempt to show his affection. I'm thinking in a few more months, he may just come close to equaling both of your love-bug boxers!

Just be ready for some serious love action- ha!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I love that big ol' squishy mug!!! He's so darn handsome and looks like he's beside himself with excitement for the snow!!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I love that big ol' squishy mug!!! He's so darn handsome and looks like he's beside himself with excitement for the snow!!!


Ha-- yes he loved it. 

BTW, "squishy" or "squish" is what I call him on a regular basis... even out in public. :wink:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Ha-- yes he loved it.
> 
> BTW, "squishy" or "squish" is what I call him on a regular basis... even out in public. :wink:


:laugh: I call Lila "Squish" all the time! (To the point that a woman in my building thought I had three dogs: Malcolm, Lila, and Squish)


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures!
The one with the snow on his nose is so cute!


----------

